# Bryan's entry level setup.



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

*Display*
Panasonic 47X54 Widescreen HDTV

*Audio*
Yamaha HTR-6460
Behringer FDP 1124
QSC MX-700 amplifier

*Loudspeakers*
Athena AS-B2 Mains
Athena AS-B1 surround
Athena AS-C1 Center
Dayton DLS-10 subwoofer (while IB is in construction)
DIY Custom Bipole TangBand Quarter Wave loudspeakers

*Sources*
Standard def cable box
Sony PS3 (40gb)

Slowly upgrading as budget permits 
Thanks for looking!

Moving into new house, pics will be coming soon


----------

